

A Trillionaire in India is building a Billion dollar house. I need a new career. - lzimm
http://www.amitbhawani.com/blog/mukesh-ambanis-new-home-antilia/

======
gibsonf1
Its too bad he didn't have a better architect with all that money to spend on
the house. But of course, the value of art is in the eye of the beholder.

------
cosmok
As an Indian , I find it offensive that an Indian Businessman chooses to
blatantly display his wealth by building a 1 Billion Dollar Home for a family
of 6.With 2.7 billion living on less than $2 a day, I am hoping guys like him
pull their heads out of their asses and start thinking about spreading their
wealth, instead of, spending it on enormously useless structures!

~~~
kirubakaran
'Atlas Shrugged' <http://books.google.com/books?id=ox4fAQAACAAJ>

~~~
cosmok
right,
[http://books.google.com/books?id=6TfTS9ITW7UC&printsec=f...](http://books.google.com/books?id=6TfTS9ITW7UC&printsec=frontcover&dq=editions:ISBN089526711X&sig=4QlStvUdX_H6ujyLlByVfcd0Cd0#PPT1,M1)

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://www.paulgraham.com/inequality.html>

------
juanpablo
Ugliest building ever

------
falsestprophet
Thats it. I am moving to Russia and starting a gang.

~~~
seren6ipity
When you return and build a house get a good architect and post the pictures
here :-)

